# 3 words game



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't know if this is done already, but WHO CARES


```
RULEZZZZ.....
You add 3 words
You COPY the story and add the 3 words.
No quoting because that will get mesy just copy.
I will start
```
Let's start rolling

Hadrian was walking


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 2, 2010)

down the street.


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop


----------



## Raika (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts.


----------



## Naded (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that


----------



## Raika (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he pissed himself


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he pissed himself he was sad.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he pissed himself he was sad.
He then went


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned


----------



## Ace (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned *to Satanism, so*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so *God was forced*


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla but


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awsome lazergun


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local when this story


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local *store* when this story *came about.*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local *store* when this story *came about.*

Epic new paragraph


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination penis penis penis


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

started from Protokun7

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion. "OM NOM NOM"


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion. "OM NOM NOM".

Penis. 
The end.

Pooper.
The end.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 3, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
> He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.
> 
> Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
> ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mrthrnite couldn't stop


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mrthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mrthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that

_[lol..i wrote the wrong spelling of his name yet nobody noticed]_


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise. 

Prowler485 thought that


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk


----------



## The Pi (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk so he didn't


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Nice sig, Prowler!


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out


----------



## The Pi (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza.  This confused his


----------



## The Pi (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always.

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting 9001 ninjas of


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a


----------



## The Pi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt.  When the soldier


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidently unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgammas hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his moustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald the baterry died when


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused.


----------



## boof222 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big *baking pan, full*


----------



## Domination (Apr 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 5, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 5, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while *Sensei got a*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too


----------



## Ace (Apr 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions. 

he woke up


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions. 

He woke up, boner totally killed


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 7, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower


----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.

agentgamma woke up


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked


----------



## Ace (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica with his friend


----------



## The Pi (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then


----------



## Ace (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig.


----------



## ToiletDS (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of


----------



## Ace (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the f***


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the f*** me in the nintendo ds lite.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the f*** me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the f*** me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the f*** me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 20, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 20, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 21, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells. 

That is why


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

That is why agentgamma is considered


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

That is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche.


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

That is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. The chicken ran


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

That is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. The chicken ran around the GBAtemp


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

That is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. The chicken ran around the GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought that penises taste nice, but was drunk and then decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. This confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, the battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in the Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he then used on himself because he was a horny pig. Then he had a cup of shut the fu*k me in the nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked this as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on the homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

That is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. The chicken ran around the GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 26, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 26, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 27, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 28, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 28, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's


----------



## Ace (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying


----------



## Ace (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 30, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 30, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation


----------



## Blazikun (May 1, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into


----------



## Blazikun (May 3, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped,


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 6, 2010)

*EDIT: MY 100TH POST!!*
Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin


----------



## Blazikun (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner"


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people


----------



## gameboy13 (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Pokémon Emerald, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking pan, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of Nippels and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many boob-in-face sessions.

he woke up horny as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a dry hump and went to have a golden shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fu*k me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this


----------



## Maplemage (May 7, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661


----------



## EpicJungle (May 8, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to


----------



## Ace (May 9, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually,


----------



## Blazikun (May 14, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw


----------



## The Pi (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his small and cute


----------



## Goli (Oct 22, 2010)

^I'll ignore the above post since he totally messed it all up.
Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw


----------



## The Pi (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his


----------



## Goli (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved


----------



## Paarish (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love to hairy men


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love to hairy men made gameboy13 start


----------



## Goli (Oct 23, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love to hairy men made gameboy13 start masturbating furiously while


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 24, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love to hairy men made gameboy13 start masturbating furiously while flying around the


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love to hairy men made gameboy13 start masturbating furiously while flying around the Equator in his


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 3, 2010)

:L
TL;DR! srsly guys.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 4, 2010)

Hadrian was walking down the street to the shop to buy peanuts, but when he found out that he peed himself he was sad.
He then went to a brothel and found Law face-deep in Beegee7730s huge inflatable knees, which often explodes when he's playing with his grandfather's trusty old twanger.

Suddenly Beegee7730 accidentally discovered that he didn't use the right protection while hacking his mother's inflatable duck.
The Duck turned to Satanism, so God was forced to use DuckBricker on Rubberduckzilla, but it didn't work. So SoulSnatcher used Kwartel's awesome lazergun and Falcon punched Rydian right in the beam so Costello was forced to ban Chanser since Costello's mom did not condone working for Sony while yiffing the peanuts Hadrian bought at the local store when this story came about.

SoulSnatcher was using a fat mexican to blackmail Domination. Rydian made ScuberSteve eat his penis, the first autofellatioingestion in recorded history.

Rydians double post enranged beegee7730's breasts as he accidentally unleashed a flood of pee onto agentgamma's hyper advanced 'Hello Kitty' BFG9000, thankfully the safety sucked as always

Mthrnite couldn't stop his mustache from eating bananas with a tag that said ALIDSL, but his mom disagreed that bananas are nazis in disguise.

Prowler485 thought zat penises taste nice, but was drunk and zen decided to go out to pizzahut to not eat pizza. Zis confused his stomach so it rebelled by contacting his spare penis, disguised as a soldier wearing a short pink miniskirt. When the soldier played Apollo Justice, zee battery died and he got quite visibly aroused. Next, he inserted pikachu's great big baking ass, full of detached boobs in zee Bush of butt and fapped while Sensei got a concussion from too many ass-in-face sessions.

he woke up gay as usual had a wank, gave Rydian a wet hump and went to have a silver shower with his mother.
Demonbart then walked through Santa Monica and bought a pink vibrating Rabbit which he zen used on himself because he was a horny pig. Zen he had a cup of shut zee fuck me in zee nintendo ds lite, a euphemism for a tiny little winky dinky woo. xcdjy liked zis as much as his grandma's pie.

However, DemonBart felt sexually frustrated and took his phone to masturbate with while letting it penetrate his rear. Hadrian then entered and joined in on zee homophobic masturbation circle. EoF otherwise known as 'Fucking Retard's Corner' is now contaminated with gay porn, little furry pussys and Bill Gates' donated sperm cells.

Zat is why agentgamma is considered a massive douche. Zee chicken ran around zee GBAtemp sperm donors area and got a large tub of zee sperm andee sperm and spilled it all over his precious saw and jigsaw which got permanently broken and stained.

The Blood that her period produced was like alien sperm, so she searched for aliens having hard buttsecks but found nothing.
However ButtSex was painful for Danny600kill.

Then everything exploded, Jizz went EVERYWHERE causing everyone to worship Domination and touch him in His Ford Capri. Rydian was yiffing with friendly Llama's saying "What, what " instead of saying "What what, in broken Spanish accent and then his vagina shot sperm which was unusual and very awesome considering the operation. Hadrian's nuts swelled and exploded into another Ford Capri, after he died he was raped, by a fat file which caused everyone to touch mr. Toni Plutonij somewhere very delicate with sharp pitchforks near his chin's "fucking retards corner" that made people break dance wildly.

Yet despite this, TrolleyDave fucked a user called #5661 which started to finger guitars sensually. Rydian returned to revive this thread when he saw Haflore slapping Goli because he saw Haflore using his penguin super powers on several bedraggled seals.

The fact that he loved to make love to hairy men made gameboy13 start masturbating furiously while flying around the Equator in his sexy pink overalls.


----------

